
Ask HN: How can a programmer contribute to their country/province/city? - mr_underhill
What are the best ways to find software projects to contribute to, which are beneficial to local institutions?  Do national&#x2F;provincial&#x2F;state organizations have open source projects, how can they be found?
======
yesenadam
Since it's hard for you to find out about this:

Maybe you could start a website to coordinate/connect programmers with
places/projects/institutions/organizations that want them. I don't know if
such a thing exists, but that would be very cool.

